# galahs



## Shano92 (Dec 16, 2007)

hey all,

Just wondering what would be a good price for a galah that is realy placide and trained?

Thanks Shane


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 16, 2007)

At a shop near me very tame hand reared babies are $255


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with Mrs I - about 200 dollars for a hand raised baby.


----------



## Casey (Dec 16, 2007)

Around here they are about 100 dollars, but I think that most are wild caught, cause in this part of nsw they are not on the protected species list.


----------



## bk201 (Dec 16, 2007)

i usually see em from 150 upwards when there tammed


----------



## mertle (Dec 16, 2007)

If you get one you have it for a long time!!

They live for 50 years onwards, 

We have had ours for 25 years and he was hand raised but not allowed out of his cage as he bites now hehehe.


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 16, 2007)

Casey said:


> Around here they are about 100 dollars, but I think that most are wild caught, cause in this part of nsw they are not on the protected species list.


They are a protected species, it's probably the fact they very commonly bred in captivity around your area that brings the price down. If someone's pinching them from the wild they need reporting to NPWS


----------



## Shano92 (Dec 16, 2007)

mertle said:


> If you get one you have it for a long time!!
> 
> They live for 50 years onwards,
> 
> We have had ours for 25 years and he was hand raised but not allowed out of his cage as he bites now hehehe.




yeah i was doing a bit of reading on them and read that they can live until their around 70-80 yrs


----------



## Shano92 (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks everyone, i found one that is very tame loves people and also includes a cage, he just has to work out a price for him.


----------



## herptrader (Dec 16, 2007)

The ones we get at our feeder are price less!


----------



## Shano92 (Dec 16, 2007)

does anyone have any pics of their galahs?

Thanks Shane


----------



## Casey (Dec 16, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> They are a protected species, it's probably the fact they very commonly bred in captivity around your area that brings the price down. If someone's pinching them from the wild they need reporting to NPWS



sulphur-crested cockatoos and galahs have been declared 'locally unprotected' west of the Great Dividing Range (in the Central and Western divisions of the state), because of the damage they do to grain and oilseed crops - Quoted from NPWS website, here's the link if you would like to double check 

http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/npws.nsf/Content/protected_species


----------



## teddybear (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi there

I've been looking for the last couple of years for one and near us they are always around $500. If you find any cheaper in Brissy let me know. 

Hooroo


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 17, 2007)

Casey said:


> sulphur-crested cockatoos and galahs have been declared 'locally unprotected' west of the Great Dividing Range (in the Central and Western divisions of the state), because of the damage they do to grain and oilseed crops - Quoted from NPWS website, here's the link if you would like to double check



Maybe you should do some more reading such as the conditions on your bird keepers licence, 
http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/pdfs/bird_licensing_outline.pdf
_
"all native birds are protected under the NSW National Parks and Wildlife Act and it is against the law to take them from the wild. There are 41 bird species that have been exempted from licensing." _


----------



## Shano92 (Dec 17, 2007)

teddybear said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've been looking for the last couple of years for one and near us they are always around $500. If you find any cheaper in Brissy let me know.
> 
> Hooroo



hey i saw some cheap ones on pet link i thnk their were some in brisi


----------



## Casey (Dec 17, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> Maybe you should do some more reading such as the conditions on your bird keepers licence,
> http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/pdfs/bird_licensing_outline.pdf
> _
> "all native birds are protected under the NSW National Parks and Wildlife Act and it is against the law to take them from the wild. There are 41 bird species that have been exempted from licensing." _




Yes just read that thanks, I also read on to where it said that galahs and sulfur crested cockatoo's (as well as a few others) are exempted from the licensing system, as it is considered there is little risk to their wild populations from aviculture. 

Now all I'm saying is that pet shops in this area where galahs are on the "locally unprotected list" and have no licensing requirements they are getting wild caught young galahs and selling them, there is no way to prove that they are wild caught, because as it says in your attachment these can be kept and traded without a license.

Never in my post did I say that I agree with this or do it myself. In fact I think it very wrong esp when you are aware of some of the diseases that the wild populations of galahs and cockatoo's have around here.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 17, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of our breeding pair of galahs......

Male






Female





Cheers
Shane


----------



## kakariki (Dec 17, 2007)

This is Corcky. He is my sons bird. We have [ among other birds ] 6 galahs including Corcky. Hopefully we will get some babies next season. Corcky is only a few months old. My son has started training him to step up and stay on his shoulder. [Hope the pic works. I haven't done this before.]


----------



## firedragon (Dec 17, 2007)

mertle said:


> If you get one you have it for a long time!!
> 
> They live for 50 years onwards,
> 
> We have had ours for 25 years and he was hand raised but not allowed out of his cage as he bites now hehehe.


 
Is he old and cranky or can birds get bitey even though they are hand raised


----------



## Shano92 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey all,
got my galah today, $200 with cage i am very happy with her. i just got to figure out a name for her im thinkin bella.

Cheers Shane

i will post pics in a minute


----------



## Shano92 (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry i lied, i will get pics tomorow


----------



## alex_c (Dec 17, 2007)

Casey said:


> Around here they are about 100 dollars, but I think that most are wild caught, cause in this part of nsw they are not on the protected species list.


 their is actually a permit available to catch and sell them well in victoria anyway


----------



## Shano92 (Dec 18, 2007)

*galah pics*

here are some pics of her, still havnt figured out a name yet if anyone has any sugestions.


----------



## kandi (Dec 18, 2007)

i called my galah kye and he was a boy so how about kya, say it how it is spelt. also she is very pretty


----------

